# Bears in Walker County?



## syates32 (Oct 8, 2006)

I couldnt believe the pictures on my trail cam when I checked it this weekend, we have hunted on Lookout Mtn for 15 years and never saw one before. Have any of you all seen them around here?


----------



## kbotta (Oct 9, 2006)

where abouts onLookout? I hunt over there...


----------



## syates32 (Oct 9, 2006)

near the Dade/Walker county line Hwy 157


----------



## Minner (Oct 10, 2006)

They've been seen occasionally over the years in Catoosa but I don't know about Walker county. I know a couple of fellows who saw 'em on John's Mtn WMA which lies partly in Walker county.


----------



## jinx0760 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Walker Bears!*

I hunt Cassandra Point off of West Cove Road.  I have seen sign that resembled bear sign, but never the beast!  I will be looking more this year.  Sure makes the walk up the mountain in the dark a lot more interesting!


----------



## kbotta (Oct 10, 2006)

thats RIGHT near where I hunt.
Sheese!
Kev


----------



## syates32 (Oct 11, 2006)

Yeah and I just found out there is no hunting season in Walker County for bear.


----------



## tmelrod (Oct 11, 2006)

i grew up in chattooga county and saw 2 there over the years.


----------



## MCG DAWG (Oct 22, 2006)

syates,

I've found several yellow jacket nests dug out of the ground leaving some BIG holes.  Since I've seen no armadillos I assumed a bear had done it but I've never heard of bears in our areas.  However, with the proximity to all the bears in East Tn and the Murray Co. mtns I could see where a younger bear could wander over our way to look for new habitat.


----------



## beginnersluck (Oct 22, 2006)

MCG DAWG said:


> syates,
> 
> I've found several yellow jacket nests dug out of the ground leaving some BIG holes.  Since I've seen no armadillos I assumed a bear had done it but I've never heard of bears in our areas.  However, with the proximity to all the bears in East Tn and the Murray Co. mtns I could see where a younger bear could wander over our way to look for new habitat.



It's funny that you mentioned this because when I was hunting on Saturday, I came across a yellow jacket nest that was tore out of the ground.  The hole was about 8 inches wide and about 2 feet long and there was nest scattered about everywhere.  Funny thing was I smelled honey or a syrup like smell before I actually saw the nest.  I didn't think about a bear doing that.  Guess I'd better keep my eyes open, especially on those dark mornings heading into the stand   I live and hunt in Stephens County and there are plenty of bears in the area.


----------



## nwgahunter (Oct 24, 2006)

I've had 2 bears run in front of me in the morning on Cherokee Valley Rd. in Ringgold. Also ran into a coon hunter once on Taylor's Ridge that said his dogs chased a bear the night before


----------



## PHIL M (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm surprised your feeder is still in one piece!


----------

